# Newby To Forum / Outback World



## american_camper (Aug 7, 2011)

Hello All...I'm new to this forum and somewhat to the "Outbacks". We purchased the 282FE Outback (about 7900lbs dry) May 29th 2011 due to the open floor plan and and perfect for the spouse and I. We have a 13 year old and really thought she would enjoy the wide open space...she did, but no place for the little one's me time with her friends. Soooooo back to the dealer we go. We found the Sydney 329FBH...perfect for our needs...even when the little one no longer wanhts to go with us...I can watch my ball games now while the misses watches her stuff! Im really impressed with the quality and workmanship (for the most part) with the Keystone products. I researched this foum and the web on the Sydney products and the 329FBH model and believe it to be a good one and will certainly meet our needs.

I'm really looking forward to many conversations with all of you good and well knowledgable people! At the present, the only question (will most likely have many more), is my TV and it's capabilities...I have a 03 F250 SC LWB Lariet 6.0L PSD (Turbo). The TV walked off with the 282FE...the dry weight on the 329FBH is 9715lbs. Additionally, I have 38 gal auxillary fuel tank adding to the already factory 38 gal fuel tank. Does anyone see an issue with the towing of the 329FBH? The pin weight is 1800lbs.

Thanks everyone...didn't mean to be long-winded.

Happy Camping!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

First off, welcome to Outbackers.com. According to a chart I found here -->2003 F-250 you are rated to tow between 12,700 and 13,100 lbs depending on 2wd vs. 4wd and auto or manual transmission. If you have your heart set on a 329FBH, be forewarned that they are no longer in production past the 2011 model year and new availability is limited to dealer stock on hand.


----------



## american_camper (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks a Bunch...looking forward to many conversations! I did leave out crital data on the truck...automatic trannie and 2WD. I did not know that this was the last production year...not sure if that's good or back when it comes to future service or parts. I have located one close by and have actually placed a hold on it...have to see how it goes.


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

Welcome to Outbackers!! You should be just fine with the Ford 3/4 ton diesel. But you may want to run it through the truck scales to make sure that filling the aux tank isn't going to put you over gross for your rear axle.


----------



## american_camper (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks Much! excellent idea...fill the on-board tank and weigh...see where I'm at with the weight limits.

Thanks all for the excellent advice!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice floor plan! And welcome to Outbackers!

5VER IN DA HOUSE!!

I am sure you'll be happy with both your new toy and the way the F-250 handles the 5th wheel. I have the FX4 suspension on my F-350 and when hitched, the rear end drops about 1 to 2 inches. with the stock stance i end up riding almost level, the rear end up just a bit. It is noticable in my signature photo.

We have the Acadia rally coming up at the end of this month, and it will be our first long distance trip with the 325FRE. Not that I am expecting anything unusual, rather it will be nice to see how the rig responds to several different driving profiles, flat highway, hilly secondary roads, etc.

I put in Sirius Satelitte Radio and a LCD TV in the Bedroom. I thought we were in pretty good shape. The radio worked out awesome and both DW and I liked that alot. The second TV worked out well too bt I noticed that there was a signal issue, not enough drive withe antenna, so I bought an amplifier. Whamo! That did the trick. Never noticed an issue with the 32" that is in the rear of the 5VR.

I tied the radio into the 32" TV and created S-U-R-R-O-U-N-D S-O-U-N-D! DW not as happy as before... THEN I thought.... I have my Wireless Headphones! So I brought my wreless headphones from home and plugged them in. Now my wife, curled up on the couch reading her Kindle is not bothered by The noise of an Autobot crushing a Decepticon with its fist, or the sound of a 30mm Gatling gun taking down a towed drone on the History Channel, or the growl and squeal of a modified dragster doing a 5 second quarter mile..... Or aaahhh...

Well

You get the picture!

Anyway, now there is peace again in the Gregg Escape...for now... Who knows what will happen next!

Congrats of your new Toy, Welcome to the greatest RV site on the Web AND!!! we'll see ya out there!!

Eric


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

Egregg's story about the surround sound reminds me of the trip where my DW wasn't sure how to get the sound working for the TV and clicked on all of the speaker zones, even the outside speakers. Amazing that nobody complained that we were providing a movie sound track to nature's own sounds.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

Hi
Welcome aboard. I have a 2010 329fbh. In our second season now and we love it. We had a few issues, but nothing pour of the ordinary that wasn't handled early on. There aren't too many of these models out there, likely due to the odd floorplan (no fixed dinette). It works real good for us (myself, DW, 13 & 7 year old kids and 80lb lab. 
Feel free to pm me if you have any questions.
Steve


----------



## american_camper (Aug 7, 2011)

egregg57 said:


> Nice floor plan! And welcome to Outbackers!
> 
> 5VER IN DA HOUSE!!
> 
> ...


Hey thanks Eric! We are really looking forward to its Madian Voyage...and would like to (soon) head out west for several days. Not quite retired... yet...but looking forward to taking off a couple of weeks and hitting the road! The wife and I enjoy camping and so does the teen...for now. I remeber back in our younger days where we wore out the tents camping...loved it...just to old now; we like the new way of roughing it! I think we will be well satisfied with the 329FBH floor plan...plenty of room to spread out.

I'm thinking about adding some air bags to the rear...think it would help, however, the pin weight is only 1500lbs...I'll just have to see how much it drops.

Happy and Safe Trails to the Acadia...see you the trail on day!

Thanks Eric!


----------



## american_camper (Aug 7, 2011)

Bob in Virginia said:


> Egregg's story about the surround sound reminds me of the trip where my DW wasn't sure how to get the sound working for the TV and clicked on all of the speaker zones, even the outside speakers. Amazing that nobody complained that we were providing a movie sound track to nature's own sounds.


We took the 282FE on its Madin voyage in early June to central FL and landed at a rather nice RV Resort for about a week. Really nice Snowbird spot, in fact that's pretty was make up of the camp. We had the teen and one of her friends with us as well. One noght about 1000 pm they got to playing with surround sound and the TV, and apparently couln't figure why there was no sound inside the camper. This went on for about thirty mintes or so, I was in the bedroom reading, finally got up to go out and site and look at the stars for a while...man it's a thounsdand wonders the campers and camp host didn't run us out the park. The girls had the sound blasting away...outside! I know how you feel.


----------



## american_camper (Aug 7, 2011)

therink said:


> Hi
> Welcome aboard. I have a 2010 329fbh. In our second season now and we love it. We had a few issues, but nothing pour of the ordinary that wasn't handled early on. There aren't too many of these models out there, likely due to the odd floorplan (no fixed dinette). It works real good for us (myself, DW, 13 & 7 year old kids and 80lb lab.
> Feel free to pm me if you have any questions.
> Steve


Hey thanks Steve! Yea, I didn't know the model was being discontinued this year until I read the gentlemans reply yesterday. Amazing...I really like the floor plan...even after the teen is no longer interested, I believe it will still be a prefect floor plan for the DW, myself, and our two little spoiled-brat dogs. I like it because you can remove the living area tables...completely, and I believe they will fit nicely under the bed for storage....I hope.

I may pm you when we take delivery...maybe a few days.

Steve


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

american_camper said:


> Hi
> Welcome aboard. I have a 2010 329fbh. In our second season now and we love it. We had a few issues, but nothing pour of the ordinary that wasn't handled early on. There aren't too many of these models out there, likely due to the odd floorplan (no fixed dinette). It works real good for us (myself, DW, 13 & 7 year old kids and 80lb lab.
> Feel free to pm me if you have any questions.
> Steve


Hey thanks Steve! Yea, I didn't know the model was being discontinued this year until I read the gentlemans reply yesterday. Amazing...I really like the floor plan...even after the teen is no longer interested, I believe it will still be a prefect floor plan for the DW, myself, and our two little spoiled-brat dogs. I like it because you can remove the living area tables...completely, and I believe they will fit nicely under the bed for storage....I hope.

I may pm you when we take delivery...maybe a few days.

Steve
[/quote]

Steve
We store the larger table in the space between the exterior wall and the large sofa. Fits well there. Small table we keep under the bed. 
I look forward to hearing from you and comparing notes, likes, dislikes, etc. Don't forget to to a thorough PDI using one of the forms available in this forum. Don't overlook anything. It is so much easier to have things fixed before you sign the dotted line than bringing back later. The dealer receives a hefty prep allowance from Keystone (over $1,000 for most fivers), the goal is to make him earn it.








Steve


----------



## american_camper (Aug 7, 2011)

therink said:


> Hi
> Welcome aboard. I have a 2010 329fbh. In our second season now and we love it. We had a few issues, but nothing pour of the ordinary that wasn't handled early on. There aren't too many of these models out there, likely due to the odd floorplan (no fixed dinette). It works real good for us (myself, DW, 13 & 7 year old kids and 80lb lab.
> Feel free to pm me if you have any questions.
> Steve


Hey thanks Steve! Yea, I didn't know the model was being discontinued this year until I read the gentlemans reply yesterday. Amazing...I really like the floor plan...even after the teen is no longer interested, I believe it will still be a prefect floor plan for the DW, myself, and our two little spoiled-brat dogs. I like it because you can remove the living area tables...completely, and I believe they will fit nicely under the bed for storage....I hope.

I may pm you when we take delivery...maybe a few days.

Steve
[/quote]

Steve
We store the larger table in the space between the exterior wall and the large sofa. Fits well there. Small table we keep under the bed. 
I look forward to hearing from you and comparing notes, likes, dislikes, etc. Don't forget to to a thorough PDI using one of the forms available in this forum. Don't overlook anything. It is so much easier to have things fixed before you sign the dotted line than bringing back later. The dealer receives a hefty prep allowance from Keystone (over $1,000 for most fivers), the goal is to make him earn it.








Steve
[/quote]

Thanks Steve! I down loaded the PDI from a link someone posted on the forum last night. When we initially looked at the RV, I gave the salesman a smal punch list then. Thanks for advice and the tip on storing the large table-top...excellent idea. Didn't know they received such a hefty allowance...I'll remeber that. The last 5vr we bought, I was in a hurry and didn't check all I should have and had to carry it back for minor stuff...nothing big though. Also, I'm going to see if they will replace the 4" floor duct with the 6" if the 2011 don't have the upgrade. I'll pm you when we pick up.

Thanks Steve!


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

american_camper said:


> Hi
> Welcome aboard. I have a 2010 329fbh. In our second season now and we love it. We had a few issues, but nothing pour of the ordinary that wasn't handled early on. There aren't too many of these models out there, likely due to the odd floorplan (no fixed dinette). It works real good for us (myself, DW, 13 & 7 year old kids and 80lb lab.
> Feel free to pm me if you have any questions.
> Steve


Hey thanks Steve! Yea, I didn't know the model was being discontinued this year until I read the gentlemans reply yesterday. Amazing...I really like the floor plan...even after the teen is no longer interested, I believe it will still be a prefect floor plan for the DW, myself, and our two little spoiled-brat dogs. I like it because you can remove the living area tables...completely, and I believe they will fit nicely under the bed for storage....I hope.

I may pm you when we take delivery...maybe a few days.

Steve
[/quote]

Steve
We store the larger table in the space between the exterior wall and the large sofa. Fits well there. Small table we keep under the bed. 
I look forward to hearing from you and comparing notes, likes, dislikes, etc. Don't forget to to a thorough PDI using one of the forms available in this forum. Don't overlook anything. It is so much easier to have things fixed before you sign the dotted line than bringing back later. The dealer receives a hefty prep allowance from Keystone (over $1,000 for most fivers), the goal is to make him earn it.








Steve
[/quote]

Thanks Steve! I down loaded the PDI from a link someone posted on the forum last night. When we initially looked at the RV, I gave the salesman a smal punch list then. Thanks for advice and the tip on storing the large table-top...excellent idea. Didn't know they received such a hefty allowance...I'll remeber that. The last 5vr we bought, I was in a hurry and didn't check all I should have and had to carry it back for minor stuff...nothing big though. Also, I'm going to see if they will replace the 4" floor duct with the 6" if the 2011 don't have the upgrade. I'll pm you when we pick up.

Thanks Steve!
[/quote]

Right on. Lack of heat in the BH was one of my issues. Hopefully they will put the larger rigid duct for you.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

american_camper said:


> Egregg's story about the surround sound reminds me of the trip where my DW wasn't sure how to get the sound working for the TV and clicked on all of the speaker zones, even the outside speakers. Amazing that nobody complained that we were providing a movie sound track to nature's own sounds.


We took the 282FE on its Madin voyage in early June to central FL and landed at a rather nice RV Resort for about a week. Really nice Snowbird spot, in fact that's pretty was make up of the camp. We had the teen and one of her friends with us as well. One noght about 1000 pm they got to playing with surround sound and the TV, and apparently couln't figure why there was no sound inside the camper. This went on for about thirty mintes or so, I was in the bedroom reading, finally got up to go out and site and look at the stars for a while...man it's a thounsdand wonders the campers and camp host didn't run us out the park. The girls had the sound blasting away...outside! I know how you feel.
[/quote]

What spot did you find in Central Florida? I'm always looking for a new adventure close to home.


----------



## american_camper (Aug 7, 2011)

jcat67 said:


> Egregg's story about the surround sound reminds me of the trip where my DW wasn't sure how to get the sound working for the TV and clicked on all of the speaker zones, even the outside speakers. Amazing that nobody complained that we were providing a movie sound track to nature's own sounds.


We took the 282FE on its Madin voyage in early June to central FL and landed at a rather nice RV Resort for about a week. Really nice Snowbird spot, in fact that's pretty was make up of the camp. We had the teen and one of her friends with us as well. One noght about 1000 pm they got to playing with surround sound and the TV, and apparently couln't figure why there was no sound inside the camper. This went on for about thirty mintes or so, I was in the bedroom reading, finally got up to go out and site and look at the stars for a while...man it's a thounsdand wonders the campers and camp host didn't run us out the park. The girls had the sound blasting away...outside! I know how you feel.
[/quote]

What spot did you find in Central Florida? I'm always looking for a new adventure close to home.
[/quote]

We settled down at the "Ocala Sun RV Resort" in Ocala, FL. 1-877-809-1100; GPS: 29.025854N ; 82.165804W, about three miles off the interstate. It was a pretty nice place and well within driving distance to Orlando. They have a nice Club House, nice pool and bath houses are not to shabby either, in fact when they built the Club House they added several nice shower rooms. Not many trees though. They're adding either concrete or patio pavers to many of the lots. It was a little warm while we were there, but most nights were decent with a breeze. We are planning a trip down in December and may hang out there. My sister lives pretty close to Ocala. The camp had cable and wifi (no extra charge). We were well statisfied with the camp and all of the ammendities. Lots were 28.00 per night with out Passport America discount.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

american_camper said:


> Egregg's story about the surround sound reminds me of the trip where my DW wasn't sure how to get the sound working for the TV and clicked on all of the speaker zones, even the outside speakers. Amazing that nobody complained that we were providing a movie sound track to nature's own sounds.


We took the 282FE on its Madin voyage in early June to central FL and landed at a rather nice RV Resort for about a week. Really nice Snowbird spot, in fact that's pretty was make up of the camp. We had the teen and one of her friends with us as well. One noght about 1000 pm they got to playing with surround sound and the TV, and apparently couln't figure why there was no sound inside the camper. This went on for about thirty mintes or so, I was in the bedroom reading, finally got up to go out and site and look at the stars for a while...man it's a thounsdand wonders the campers and camp host didn't run us out the park. The girls had the sound blasting away...outside! I know how you feel.
[/quote]

What spot did you find in Central Florida? I'm always looking for a new adventure close to home.
[/quote]

We settled down at the "Ocala Sun RV Resort" in Ocala, FL. 1-877-809-1100; GPS: 29.025854N ; 82.165804W, about three miles off the interstate. It was a pretty nice place and well within driving distance to Orlando. They have a nice Club House, nice pool and bath houses are not to shabby either, in fact when they built the Club House they added several nice shower rooms. Not many trees though. They're adding either concrete or patio pavers to many of the lots. It was a little warm while we were there, but most nights were decent with a breeze. We are planning a trip down in December and may hang out there. My sister lives pretty close to Ocala. The camp had cable and wifi (no extra charge). We were well statisfied with the camp and all of the ammendities. Lots were 28.00 per night with out Passport America discount.
[/quote]

Definitely have to keep this in mind as I live about 22 miles from Ocala. Where does your sister live? PM or post next time you camp this way, we might be able to stop by or camp.


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

We have a 329fbh and it works great with having kids. We tow it with a 2002 F-350 4x4 Crew Cab Short bed 7.3 PSD auto and it does fine. Traveled from Cinci to Daytona Fl without issues. The heat in the front bedroom is a problem but can be fixed somewhat.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

maddog said:


> We have a 329fbh and it works great with having kids. We tow it with a 2002 F-350 4x4 Crew Cab Short bed 7.3 PSD auto and it does fine. Traveled from Cinci to Daytona Fl without issues. The heat in the front bedroom is a problem but can be fixed somewhat.


Maddog, question for you: I have a somewhat squishy floor (flexes a bit) in the kitchen area in my 329 fbh. Its not water damage, but always been that way. Is yours like that too? Just wondering if I have a structural problem or if they are all like that?
Steve


----------



## 5windhams (Dec 14, 2010)

I also have a 329FBh and my 06, F-250 Crew Cab 6L PSD 4x4 pulls it (and stops it) flawlessly. In NC on an 8% grade it let us know it was back there, but then again no one passed us on that hill either. The only problems we have had have all been mentioned. The rigid duct upgrade is a must and it works. Kept the kids comfortable in 23 degrees in Tennessee last November. The floor is squishy around the vents in mine also, but it has not given us any trouble. Only thing I wish I had on mine was 50A service and 2 A/C. The one A/C is adequate but will not freeze you out. With Bubble Wrap insulation in the windows, the one 15k BTU will only cool down to the upper 70s inside when it is 100+ outside. Have fun with your new toy.


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

therink said:


> We have a 329fbh and it works great with having kids. We tow it with a 2002 F-350 4x4 Crew Cab Short bed 7.3 PSD auto and it does fine. Traveled from Cinci to Daytona Fl without issues. The heat in the front bedroom is a problem but can be fixed somewhat.


Maddog, question for you: I have a somewhat squishy floor (flexes a bit) in the kitchen area in my 329 fbh. Its not water damage, but always been that way. Is yours like that too? Just wondering if I have a structural problem or if they are all like that?
Steve
[/quote]
Same here! No problems though.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

maddog said:


> We have a 329fbh and it works great with having kids. We tow it with a 2002 F-350 4x4 Crew Cab Short bed 7.3 PSD auto and it does fine. Traveled from Cinci to Daytona Fl without issues. The heat in the front bedroom is a problem but can be fixed somewhat.


Maddog, question for you: I have a somewhat squishy floor (flexes a bit) in the kitchen area in my 329 fbh. Its not water damage, but always been that way. Is yours like that too? Just wondering if I have a structural problem or if they are all like that?
Steve
[/quote]
Same here! No problems though.
[/quote]

Thanks


----------



## american_camper (Aug 7, 2011)

jcat67 said:


> Egregg's story about the surround sound reminds me of the trip where my DW wasn't sure how to get the sound working for the TV and clicked on all of the speaker zones, even the outside speakers. Amazing that nobody complained that we were providing a movie sound track to nature's own sounds.


We took the 282FE on its Madin voyage in early June to central FL and landed at a rather nice RV Resort for about a week. Really nice Snowbird spot, in fact that's pretty was make up of the camp. We had the teen and one of her friends with us as well. One noght about 1000 pm they got to playing with surround sound and the TV, and apparently couln't figure why there was no sound inside the camper. This went on for about thirty mintes or so, I was in the bedroom reading, finally got up to go out and site and look at the stars for a while...man it's a thounsdand wonders the campers and camp host didn't run us out the park. The girls had the sound blasting away...outside! I know how you feel.
[/quote]

What spot did you find in Central Florida? I'm always looking for a new adventure close to home.
[/quote]

We settled down at the "Ocala Sun RV Resort" in Ocala, FL. 1-877-809-1100; GPS: 29.025854N ; 82.165804W, about three miles off the interstate. It was a pretty nice place and well within driving distance to Orlando. They have a nice Club House, nice pool and bath houses are not to shabby either, in fact when they built the Club House they added several nice shower rooms. Not many trees though. They're adding either concrete or patio pavers to many of the lots. It was a little warm while we were there, but most nights were decent with a breeze. We are planning a trip down in December and may hang out there. My sister lives pretty close to Ocala. The camp had cable and wifi (no extra charge). We were well statisfied with the camp and all of the ammendities. Lots were 28.00 per night with out Passport America discount.
[/quote]

Definitely have to keep this in mind as I live about 22 miles from Ocala. Where does your sister live? PM or post next time you camp this way, we might be able to stop by or camp.
[/quote]

She lives in Ocala. We actually almost landed in your neck of the woods but decided to get a little closer to sis and Orlando. We may head that way in December...will pm you. We are scheduled to take delivery of the 329 the 20th of this month. Will let all know how it goes...don't expect any issues though.

Steve


----------



## american_camper (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey thanks everyone for the tidbits of infor. I'll certainly have to check the floor by the vents...my wife says I'm OCD...it'll probably drive me crazy or I'll drive her crazy...HA! I'll have to do the upgrade to the BH as we enjoy camping in the winter months as well...when we can. The 329 I'm getting comes with 50 amp service, and I will mostly likely add a second ac sometime early next year before the heat wave. Yes, I think the truck will do pretty good...I've got to do some preventive maintenance, new oil cooler, bullet-proof the EGR, turbo stuff, etc., before I really hit the road with it.

We're planning on taking the maiden voyage labor day weekend to north west MS and check out one of the RV Resorts...website said it was ok...we'll see!

Thanks everyone for their input, thoughts, congrats and just being great folks! I'm really looking forward to meeting you along they way and many more chats on this GREAT Forum!

Thanks a Buch!


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

american_camper said:


> Egregg's story about the surround sound reminds me of the trip where my DW wasn't sure how to get the sound working for the TV and clicked on all of the speaker zones, even the outside speakers. Amazing that nobody complained that we were providing a movie sound track to nature's own sounds.


We took the 282FE on its Madin voyage in early June to central FL and landed at a rather nice RV Resort for about a week. Really nice Snowbird spot, in fact that's pretty was make up of the camp. We had the teen and one of her friends with us as well. One noght about 1000 pm they got to playing with surround sound and the TV, and apparently couln't figure why there was no sound inside the camper. This went on for about thirty mintes or so, I was in the bedroom reading, finally got up to go out and site and look at the stars for a while...man it's a thounsdand wonders the campers and camp host didn't run us out the park. The girls had the sound blasting away...outside! I know how you feel.
[/quote]

What spot did you find in Central Florida? I'm always looking for a new adventure close to home.
[/quote]

We settled down at the "Ocala Sun RV Resort" in Ocala, FL. 1-877-809-1100; GPS: 29.025854N ; 82.165804W, about three miles off the interstate. It was a pretty nice place and well within driving distance to Orlando. They have a nice Club House, nice pool and bath houses are not to shabby either, in fact when they built the Club House they added several nice shower rooms. Not many trees though. They're adding either concrete or patio pavers to many of the lots. It was a little warm while we were there, but most nights were decent with a breeze. We are planning a trip down in December and may hang out there. My sister lives pretty close to Ocala. The camp had cable and wifi (no extra charge). We were well statisfied with the camp and all of the ammendities. Lots were 28.00 per night with out Passport America discount.
[/quote]

Definitely have to keep this in mind as I live about 22 miles from Ocala. Where does your sister live? PM or post next time you camp this way, we might be able to stop by or camp.
[/quote]

She lives in Ocala. We actually almost landed in your neck of the woods but decided to get a little closer to sis and Orlando. We may head that way in December...will pm you. We are scheduled to take delivery of the 329 the 20th of this month. Will let all know how it goes...don't expect any issues though.

Steve
[/quote]

Good luck with the new unit and enjoy. Do PM me when you head this way next time. Just got back from a great camping weekend at Salt Springs Federal Campground in the Ocala National Forest, would be a great place to get together if you head this way with the camper. Perfect place for this time of year. 100+ temperature outside, 72 degree springs. Very refreshing.


----------



## american_camper (Aug 7, 2011)

jcat67 said:


> Egregg's story about the surround sound reminds me of the trip where my DW wasn't sure how to get the sound working for the TV and clicked on all of the speaker zones, even the outside speakers. Amazing that nobody complained that we were providing a movie sound track to nature's own sounds.


We took the 282FE on its Madin voyage in early June to central FL and landed at a rather nice RV Resort for about a week. Really nice Snowbird spot, in fact that's pretty was make up of the camp. We had the teen and one of her friends with us as well. One noght about 1000 pm they got to playing with surround sound and the TV, and apparently couln't figure why there was no sound inside the camper. This went on for about thirty mintes or so, I was in the bedroom reading, finally got up to go out and site and look at the stars for a while...man it's a thounsdand wonders the campers and camp host didn't run us out the park. The girls had the sound blasting away...outside! I know how you feel.
[/quote]

What spot did you find in Central Florida? I'm always looking for a new adventure close to home.
[/quote]

We settled down at the "Ocala Sun RV Resort" in Ocala, FL. 1-877-809-1100; GPS: 29.025854N ; 82.165804W, about three miles off the interstate. It was a pretty nice place and well within driving distance to Orlando. They have a nice Club House, nice pool and bath houses are not to shabby either, in fact when they built the Club House they added several nice shower rooms. Not many trees though. They're adding either concrete or patio pavers to many of the lots. It was a little warm while we were there, but most nights were decent with a breeze. We are planning a trip down in December and may hang out there. My sister lives pretty close to Ocala. The camp had cable and wifi (no extra charge). We were well statisfied with the camp and all of the ammendities. Lots were 28.00 per night with out Passport America discount.
[/quote]

Definitely have to keep this in mind as I live about 22 miles from Ocala. Where does your sister live? PM or post next time you camp this way, we might be able to stop by or camp.
[/quote]

She lives in Ocala. We actually almost landed in your neck of the woods but decided to get a little closer to sis and Orlando. We may head that way in December...will pm you. We are scheduled to take delivery of the 329 the 20th of this month. Will let all know how it goes...don't expect any issues though.

Steve
[/quote]

Good luck with the new unit and enjoy. Do PM me when you head this way next time. Just got back from a great camping weekend at Salt Springs Federal Campground in the Ocala National Forest, would be a great place to get together if you head this way with the camper. Perfect place for this time of year. 100+ temperature outside, 72 degree springs. Very refreshing.
[/quote]

Sounds Great...I'll give you shout! I'll have to investigate that park...sounds pretty interesting!!

Thanks!


----------

